# biOrbAir terrarium?



## Silent Running (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi,

I recently received a biOrbAir terrarium and was thinking of adding a mantis to it (I’ve never kept one). The terrarium is currently home to a variety of plants including a couple of orchids and cork bark. I live in the PNW and my house ranges from 62 (winter nights) to 77 (summer days). Average temp is about 68. The biOrb tends to run a couple of degrees warmer and automatically maintains a relative humidity of about 90% (I can adjust this down if necessary). There is a ventilation fan that runs 24/7. Just wondering if anyone has experience keeping a mantis in one of these and if you could recommend a species for me to try. Of course, I really like the looks of the orchid mantis, but don’t know if this would be a suitable enclosure. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Connor (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello silent! That terrarium sounds awesome! An orchid mantis would love that enclosure but the temp needs to be a bit higher and humidity a bit lower. They like upper 70s and 80s degrees(F)and 70s in humidity. I don't know many mantis that can stand 90% humidity but hopefully someone knows one(the only one I know of is a moss mantis, which are very rare and expensive)


----------



## GayJerk (Sep 14, 2017)

excessive humidity can cause health issues, but as long as you let it dry out about once a day it shouldn't be a problem. Just like Connor said, it should be a little warmer. most mantids like it on the warmer side. I just use a lamp and an incandescent lightbulb, as they can get pretty hot! if you are going to heat the enclosure, make sure there's a warm side and a cool side so they can regulate their temperature better


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it! I'm thinking of trying a small heating mat underneath it to see if that will bring the temp up a bit. I'll also play with the humidity settings to see if I can bring it down to a more appropriate range. I'll post back with what I'm able to figure out. Thanks again!


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 14, 2017)

One more question, any recommendations for a small, efficient heat mat to put under the terrarium?


----------



## Connor (Sep 14, 2017)

Silent Running said:


> One more question, any recommendations for a small, efficient heat mat to put under the terrarium?


I don't use heat mats so I'm not sure... hot desk lamps work perfect for heating them up though.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks, I'm really hoping to get this figured out. I'm worried that the enclosed nature of the terrarium won't allow for lower humidity levels. I adjusted it all the way down last night and it's still hovering at around 80%. Heating might pose a challenge as well. It's acrylic (and pretty thin acrylic I'm sure), and I don't want to damage it with an intense heat source. I'm considering either a heat mat under the terrarium (don't know how effective it will be), a heat lamp positioned outside and near the bottom (my main concern is damaging, or warping the already rounded acrylic), or possibly an internal basking stone of some sort. While this picture is a few weeks old and things have changed somewhat, I'm attaching a shot of the terrarium so you can get an idea of what it looks like. You can see the enclosed top from this vantage point.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 15, 2017)

Also, maybe I'm approaching this the wrong way. Given my conditions (~68-72 average temp, 80%RH), is there a mantid species that would thrive in this environment?


----------



## Velve (Sep 15, 2017)

That tank is kinda odd for mantids. I think it's mostly due to the lid, which only seems to have little air slits, keeping the humidity high. It also doesn't look like it's very suited for a mantis to hold on to.

I would personally just take it off, cover the top with flyscreen and use a desk lamp for heating. If you can reduce the humidity down to 50-60% and keep the temp at at least 72 the parameters would be suitable for beginner species such as Creobroter gemmatus or Hierodula membranacea.


----------



## Connor (Sep 15, 2017)

Velve said:


> That tank is kinda odd for mantids. I think it's mostly due to the lid, which only seems to have little air slits, keeping the humidity high. It also doesn't look like it's very suited for a mantis to hold on to.
> 
> I would personally just take it off, cover the top with flyscreen and use a desk lamp for heating. If you can reduce the humidity down to 50-60% and keep the temp at at least 72 the parameters would be suitable for beginner species such as Creobroter gemmatus or Hierodula membranacea.


Agreed


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it. I think I'm going to reconsider whether or not it's suitable at all. I don't really want to remove the top, but that seems like it's a deal breaker if I want to put a mantis in there. Hmmmm...


----------



## freeze i'm a cop (Sep 15, 2017)

looks sweet


----------



## snuhan (Oct 13, 2017)

As neat as the enclosure is, I personally wouldn't be comfortable keeping a mantis in it. From that picture the only viable option, I would think, is to put loads of sticks and twigs in and only keep a particularly small mantis. Given the humidity challenges though, the mantis likely wouldn't thrive. I would recommend checking out https://www.mantisplace.com/insectcontainers and perusing for a more geometric bug home (they're mad cheap, fyi). 

If you're looking for a starter mantis, I'm still raising up my first one (a spiny flower nymph) and she's the sweetest thing- and very hardy! I would recommend a mantis that can handle being a little outside its comfort zone, especially given how your place seems to be on the cooler side. If you're not having much luck finding the one you want in stock online, there's a breeder by the name of mantismonarch who might have something. Good luck! And don't be afraid to ask any more questions here, this forum is a really fun place :^)


----------

